# Softwares not installing in windows 8!



## dashingncool (May 12, 2008)

Hello all,

I am having a strange problem with windows 8. I am not able to install a lot of softwares like VmWare itunes etc on it. After I click on the installer, the UAC pops up. When I click run, nothing happens! Help me please.


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

Have you tried running the said programs in Computability mode?


----------

